# RIP Malcolm Douglas



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Bugger.
I reckon Malcolms were the best of any of those types of shows.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Tragic.

But a life well lived is far better than a long one. The mass of one's life is a better measure than length. Malcolm's life was indeed massive. A great loss.


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

Another source confirms.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/nation ... 5928297896

Sad day. Grew up watching his shows.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

RIP Malcolm. Unlike a lot of pretenders of today this bloke was the real deal. A true pioneer. May his memory live on.


----------



## Frocklizard (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm shattered he was an absolute legend the best if I could of spent 
A month with anyone in the wilderness he's the man


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

What a great out doorsman - great Aussie too - better than your bushtuckerman and steve irwin combined... bye bye Malc


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

my hero


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

wopfish said:


> my hero


ditto, i loved him as a kid and appreciated him more as an adult. Gave me my love of the bush and Kelpies and cattle dogs.


----------



## action1974 (Sep 3, 2008)

Devastated! I remember seeing him catch fish(barra or trevally maybe) in the Kimberly with a bit of plastic bag on a jig head, awesome! RIP.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

For once I just don't know what to say!...................BUGGER! 

I'll certainly be raising a glass to the loss of a great Australian.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Without sounding cliche, what a ledgend.

That typical production quality of 80's tv, coupled with his lanky frame and dusty dog was a real winner.

I look forward to the you tube montage.


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

This is realy sad news...Malcolm was a true AUSTRALIAN BLOKE Loved his show and listend to what he had to say....


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

One of our Aussie Icons and someone who represented what this COuntry is all about. To go out like he did is a crying shame.......RIP 

TIme to buy the DVD set and reminisce.....


----------



## Seagull (Dec 21, 2009)

What a shame, i also used to grow up watching him and loved his adventures, that episode when he made lures out of foil, tinsel and plastic bags and caught fish was awesome! Also when he use to sleep in a ring of fire with his dog on the beach was particularly cool.


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

What everyone else said.Legend,true aussie,real deal,inspiration.Anyone who can catch a fish with a bit of foil cut out of a milo tin and wrapped around a hook is a legend in my book.




































R.I.P.OLD MATE.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

A terrible loss. His shows were fantastic, they had an honesty no other show could capture. I still remember his show where he visited MacArthur Reef, what a great adventure. RIP Malcolm
Joel


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

A great man.
A great leader.
A man's man.

And a massive loss to the country and its people.

RIP


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

occy said:


> That man was a real legend, and I don't mean the wankers people seem to give that monikker to today.


Totally agree the media throw the Legend/Icon status around with free abandon to a point that it looses the meaning.
So to Malcolm I think its best to describe him as a True Australian that loved and respected this country totally and tried to instil this into all of us.
A amazing one of a kind that can never be replace and will be greatly missed.


----------



## HBK (Jun 3, 2007)

I remember seeing him on tv as a kid - he looked old to me then, but all adults look old to kids I s'pose. I used to love his shows, sad day...


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

He certainly enriched our lives.
Sad, but a life to be celebrated. Never actually met him, but would have liked to have done.

Andybear


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

We have had a few "legendry" bushmen over the years but none compare to Malcolm Douglas. Remember these;
1) Troy Dan - I recon the Russell Coight was based on him - what a t--l
2) Russell Coight - The cool version of #1 what a legend 8) 
3)Jack Absolem - Remember him and the the fuss he caused with the episode where he pumped up a tyre from an over inflated spare - also a legend  
4) The Croc Hunter himself, Steve Irwin also a legend 8)

None though compare with Malcolm Douglas 8) 8) 8) 8) . Indelibly etched in my mind are images of Malcolm up to his neck in mud or sand digging out a Land Rover, or, roasting a goanna with a bush elder, or up to his neck in a croc infested swamp catching file snakes with some of out indigenous brothers and sisters. Even more memorable are the episodes where Malcolm caught broke out the rod and went fishing.

Once again, what a legend and what a loss    . RIP Malcolm, you were the original and the best


----------



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

"Time to buy the dvd set"...get you cheque book out because its large.

I enquired about his collection a few years ago it came to about $900


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQlfg5MAABPfgAAQUOGRChRiEAo/576gIABoRR6g9Q00MTEZHqAAimhpgE0BpoaaB6mlLBH7yAjpv2tTuUoUQhacTcE4MrXKDRxegiKEXtwI3jAODEL52ZkOlpVOmTQOI+jMLZCgPkOdWsjChU1UwQU70/i7kinChIBK/ByY


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

One of the pleasures of being a kid was watching his documentaries.

Thanks Malcolm.

S


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

RIP old mate
coatsey


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

I used to sit spellbound in front of the telly every week when his shows were on air. I was deaf to all around me except for what Malcolm was saying and I was no kid at the time. The man was fascinating and encyclopedic in his knowledge and bushcraft, what a huge loss he is. A genuine legend, R.I.P


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

redracingski said:


> "Time to buy the dvd set"...get you cheque book out because its large.
> 
> I enquired about his collection a few years ago it came to about $900


$1100 nowadays (plus Postage I think something like 21kgs!!) - I have been mulling over it for some time :?


----------



## shovelnoseshark (Mar 27, 2010)

RIP malcolm douglas you were a true blue aussie


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Ive been watching him since I was a tacker and my old man was a huge fan (and still is). One of the original Aussie bush legends

Is it just me or did Malcolm never age? It seems he still looked the same in 2010 as he did in 1978...? Old, dirty, wearing the same clothes and with a beard that never changed


----------



## Scholly (Jul 3, 2009)

RIP malcolm. A very sad indeed.


----------



## fergie (Sep 14, 2010)

The man was as big as the country he loved, and the Kimberly's are as special as he was.
Can't what to get back, your spirit will live there forever.


----------



## Macbrand (Feb 15, 2010)

Davey G said:


> Is it just me or did Malcolm never age? It seems he still looked the same in 2010 as he did in 1978...? Old, dirty, wearing the same clothes and with a beard that never changed


So true. I also remember hearing that very distinct sound of his programmes intro music. I would always drop everything and race to the TV for my fix of fishing and buschcraft.

Will be sadly missed by generations of Aussies.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYR38fsAAAMXgAAAgAEGShIkjmAgACGoDRk9RtQoaaYAMuG0awPDgMF0GpISClfF3JFOFCQhHfx+wA==


----------

